

Don't forget to SEO your own name / product - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/05/seo-dont-leave-your-com-behind/

======
WillyF
It actually took me a few months to get my site to rank #1 for its own brand
name. It was extremely frustrating, but I worked at it and it has paid off.
Now my brand name and other related terms are by far my top search terms, and
this is on a site that gets 75% of its traffic organically from search
engines.

~~~
AlexBlom
Very frustrating. When picking product names now the ability to SEO them is
now something I consider!

------
jacquesm
For your own name that can be pretty hard if it is a common enough name.

Alex Blom probably will do just fine (it does, I checked), but John Smith
would have a much harder time of it, even John Smith the greengrocer.

~~~
abstractbill
When my wife and I decided to get married we wanted to both change our names
to something new. For each idea we came up with, I did some web searches just
to see if the name had any existing meaning or associations. The name we
settled on (Moorier - a portmanteau of two family names) is almost unique on
the web.

~~~
jacquesm
First time I ever hear of that and I'm very impressed with it, that was a
really smart thing.

Who knows, maybe one day I'll put it in to practice.

